# L'elisir d'amore at Teatro alla Scala this next september-october



## huavgblm (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi guys, opera newbie here. I want to purchase tickets for me an my father (his 70 birthday):

http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/2018-2019/opera/elisir-damore.html

He is an opera aficionado from long time (no expert though), I am not versed in Opera neither. I assume the venue is one of the top in the world to see opera, and Donizetti is certainly one of the big ones. I was just wondering if, for this particular representation, the cast and/or other things like the director look good enough for you, so-so, avoid it, etc? What's your opinion, will my money be worth it (flights from Barcelona to Milano, hotel for one night, opera tickets, restaurant)???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a wonderful gift, and should provide a memory you both can treasure. The cast is certainly good, and the production design looks appealing to judge by the photo. A lot of seats sell out very quickly, i.e. minutes after they go on sale on the internet, so get registered on the La Scala website and make a note of the date and time that online booking commences. The top price tickets (up to €300) such as in the parterre are often available at your leisure. Tickets are the first thing to sort out. Accommodation and flights can wait.

Barcelona El Liceu also has a very good standard, but I assume you've already been.


----------



## huavgblm (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you very much. Now I can be more confident about the quality of the show. Good point regarding the online booking!

Cheers


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I think this is the production I saw many years ago at La Scala, whilst the singing at that performance was mixed, this looks a better cast overall (go for the Grigolo performances if you can) and I can confirm that the production is very good (traditional with the sets intentionally looking like illustrations from a book).

I also know the conductor, he is a wunderkind who worked as assistant to Antonio Pappano and so it would be very interesting to hear a performance conducted by him.

N.


----------

